# SW Houston; Vogue Teen Fashion Photo Shoot 10/11



## ThePhotoBinder (Sep 16, 2009)

*Oct 11, 2009; (VTF) Vogue Teen Fashion Model Photo Shoot at a Golf Course in Sugar Land, TX.  This is a shoot from 7AM to 9AM.*​


*Sponsors* are D-D Electronics[/URL], MyPhotoShop[/URL], OneTalentSource[/URL] and  TexasPhotoForum [/URL]
_Click on Photo to register as a Photographer to attend this Event;_



Photographers Fee $50
Saturday, Oct 11, 2009
7am - 9am (We will try to start as soon as the sun comes up.)
Here is your chance to BUILD UP YOUR PORTFOLIO 
The Photo Binder .com | Houston Event Photography
Join us to get your portfolio photos updates photos.  
Teen models will be wearing the latest Vogue Fashion on a Golf Course Setting. 
*Questions and Models can be sponsored by emailing ThePhotoBinder@aol.com*
*MODELS LISTED AS COMING;*

















































































PHOTOGRAPHERS ATTENDING;
Kelton Starkey
Oliver Bogler
Ray Keeling
Fred McLean
Joe Lippeatt
IV Gonzolas
Louis Morgan


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 16, 2009)

ok, wow... the background in those photos gets really annoying (at least to me) after a while.


----------

